

PageRank is an abomination (mathematically) -- discussion - pixcavator
http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/hwvl9/pagerank_is_an_abomination_mathematically/

======
wickedchicken
A summary for those of you who don't have time to wade through poorly-written
articles: PageRank, like almost all machine-learning algorithms, has some
knobs which you can tweak to get various results. This guy, as an algebraic
topologist, hates knobs and calls that "bad math."

~~~
pixcavator
>>PageRank, like almost all machine-learning algorithms, has some knobs which
you can tweak to get various results.

PageRank is a machine-learning algorithm?

"You can tweak" means Google can tweak not the user...

~~~
wickedchicken
> PageRank is a machine-learning algorithm?

PageRank is the definition of a machine-learning algorithm.

------
enomar
Omitting "(mathematically)" from the title seems misleading.

~~~
pixcavator
Updated.

